# Technology leaves the arcade behind.



## Vladd67 (Mar 6, 2017)

Bad news for classic arcade machine enthusiasts.
http://gizmodo.com/as-crt-supplies-vanish-the-classic-arcade-machine-is-vi-1792968855


----------

